# Getting into America



## Raine123 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi there, one of my friends is a pro golfer in Seattle, well he lives in Spokane but you get the point, I would love to live over there with him as me and him have been best mates for 20 years and I love the NFL so even better I would love to see my loved team the Seahawks play every other week, what's the best way about going to get into living over there's, more than prepared to work, I love working so I'm not trying it on with a freebie over there don't worry I think everyone should work for their money just after some advice! Many thanks in advance! Pete


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Travel.state.gov is an official source. Check what visa you qualify for. Yes, Spokane is a really nice area.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If your best friend is also your lover, you can get married.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Pick a visa 


There are basically NINE ways that you can get a visa to live and work in the US: 

(1) Marriage (or engagement in anticipation of marriage) to a US citizen. 

(2) You have skills that are in short supply in the US e.g. scientific or medical training. A degree is normally a must. Or you have superior specialist skills with at least 12 years experience. (H visas)applications next received on 1st April 2015 for an Oct start

(3) You have an Employer who is willing to transfer you - but even the employer has to make a good case for you - so you have to be a manager unless you fall under category (2) above.(L visas)

(4) You may get a Green card in the diversity lottery (UK citizens, except N.Ireland, are not generally eligible unless you, your spouse or parents were born abroad or held a different citizenship.

(5)You own or buy business (does not get you permanent resident status i.e. no green card)You must be a national of a qualifying Treaty countries. The business must have a minimum value of around $150k (more the better) bearing in mind you will need somewhere to live and with any startup business you will need at least 2 years living money as back up. So a figure of $350k would be a nearer minimum (E-2 visas)

(6)You are an "investor" i.e. you have at least US $1m in assets to bring with you. half of that in a few areas. And your background will be investigated to the hilt. (EB-5 visas)

(7)You have a close relative (mother, father, brother, sister and no further) who is an US citizen who would sponsor you, approx time this take 2-12 years?

(8.The R1 visa is available to foreign members of religious denominations, having bona fide non-profit religious organizations in the U.S., for entering the U.S. to carry on the activities of a minister or religious worker as a profession, occupation or vocation

(9)THE UNUSUAL You are in a position to claim refugee status/political asylum. or You get a member of Congress to sponsor a private bill with legislation that applies just to you. 
The S visa issued to persons who assist US law enforcement to investigate and prosecute crimes and terrorist activities such as money laundering and organized crime


Recruitment agent will not take you seriously if you are not already in the US. Writing for jobs is really a waste of time; likewise US employers have no idea what foreign qualification are or mean (except Degrees) it may pay you to get your qualification translated into a US equivalent, there are Companies that do this (World Education Services - International Credential Evaluation Expertise) .. 
But if you are getting a visa under (2) above then you need a job offer before you can get the visa. Your Employer will be your sponsor this will cost them upward of $5k. So you can see you have to be offering something really special to get considered They may also have to prove to the Dept of labor that there is no American who can do the job if the position is to be permanent ©
DO NOT USE VISA CONSULTANTS


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

EVHB said:


> If your best friend is also your lover, you can get married.


Some people even get married without being lovers. Not that I generally recommend it.


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*Wow*



Davis1 said:


> Pick a visa
> 
> 
> There are basically NINE ways that you can get a visa to live and work in the US:
> ...



Thats one really comprehensive advice ..... WOW.
Hats Off to Davis.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

BBCWatcher said:


> Some people even get married without being lovers. Not that I generally recommend it.


And some lovers get married and then eventually stop being lovers.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

That's the best way out is all else fails.


----------



## Raine123 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi there I'm currently doing some finance qualifications in England but I'm going to move out to Seattle to set up my own business, is setting up my own business a liable reason or would the embassy need something set in stone?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Read the answers to your earlier post.

It's all about qualifying for a visa BEFORE you move.


----------



## Raine123 (Mar 15, 2015)

It's not actually on there it's a bit of a strange one mine because my business wouldn't be worth 150k to start with


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Raine123 said:


> It's not actually on there it's a bit of a strange one mine because my business wouldn't be worth 150k to start with


Start with researching protocol and requirements for E2 visa. It will save you a lot of headache. USCIS.gov


----------

